# Home Depot just stole my job!



## Plumbergeek (Aug 16, 2010)

A customer of ours called yesterday about replacing his disposal, I gave him a price to install our provided Evolution Essential for $385.00 or he could pick one up and we would install for $125. He called back this morning to advise me that HD will be installing the Essential for him for $313 (disposal $214 inc. tax - $99 for labor) 
How would you handle this type of call? I told him HD installers were not licensed which he didn't know and he said he would call and ask them. Also, my supply house:whistling2: never has anything other than builder grade materials in stock so I have to purchase at HD-Blows where the customer can check prices 
He did say I was still his plumber:laughing::laughing: *What he don't know is I just fired him!* Last time I serviced him he called another company in town to get price to replace W/H elements and I guess I won that one!


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Ah let it go.... no need to fire him just because he uses other companies... its not like you guys are married and he is cheating on you....

The guy seems to be pleasent.... Really you shouldn't mind customers asking for a second opinon or price.

I would rather have some one ask several companies for pricing than him trying to get me to cut my price down.


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

OldSchool said:


> Ah let it go.... no need to fire him just because he uses other companies... its not like you guys are married and he is cheating on you....
> 
> The guy seems to be pleasent.... Really you shouldn't mind customers asking for a second opinon or price.
> 
> I would rather have some one ask several companies for pricing than him trying to get me to cut my price down.


"Pauliplumber would like to thank you for this valuable post"

The only way I could see home cheapo making a profit on a $99 install, is to upsell when they arrive, like another $99 for a new trap. Even 125 is cheap IMO.

For $99 I may have homey install a disposal in my home when it goes:whistling2:.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

I understand you wanting to fire the customer but that may not be warranted. Even though he chose someone else this time, you are still on his "must call" list when he needs help. Not every plumbing problem can be serviced by the cheapest guy and especially not by the box store handyman.

Stay on his list and keep him on yours. You know where you stand with him. At least he is being very open and honest with you. That means a lot.

There is another thing to consider. I mean this as respectful as possible so please don't take offense. You customer readily admitted to you that he ousted you for an unknown handyman over $35.  Again, respectfully I suggest you look in the mirror.

Why did he not see your Professional Plumbing Company as worth the extra $35?
Did you offer the less expensive disposal?

It is clear Mr. Customer is super price conscious. It takes great skill to gain acceptance of higher priced value from price focused consumers. Is it possible you have not given consideration to his price concerns by properly explaining the difference between your service vs. a lower priced option? Do you readily recognize when to offer a lower priced option?

In this instance, there are lower priced disposal options that will get the job done just fine. The additional expense for the next model up apparently was more important to you than to your client.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

> I told him HD installers were not licensed which he didn't know and he said he would call and ask them.


 I got a call a few months ago from a Rep from HD asking me if I would like to be on their list of 'Preferred Installers'.

I thought that was odd, because we don't advertise at all -- Nor do I have a Contractors Account with HD.

When I pressed him about how he'd heard of us, he told me he'd purchased a list of licensed Plumbing Contractors in the State of Washington from the states DOL.

Not being a Service orientated shop, I decided to pass on the offer.


----------



## grandpa (Jul 13, 2008)

Depends on what state you are in. In CA, HD holds a General Contractors License, which lets them do whatever they want. And for let's say water heaters, they do hire a licenesed plumbing contractor. The Contractor company has a plumbing license. They can send beevis and butthead out on jobs. No individual plumbing license required for the homies.


----------



## DIZ (Nov 17, 2010)

Plumbergeek said:


> Last time I serviced him


:laughing:


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

DIZ said:


> :laughing:


Does that type of service come with a complimentary happy ending?


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)




----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Plumbergeek said:


> A customer of ours called yesterday about replacing his disposal, I gave him a price to install our provided Evolution Essential for $385.00 or he could pick one up and we would install for $125. He called back this morning to advise me that HD will be installing the Essential for him for $313 (disposal $214 inc. tax - $99 for labor)
> How would you handle this type of call? I told him HD installers were not licensed which he didn't know and he said he would call and ask them. Also, my supply house:whistling2: never has anything other than builder grade materials in stock so I have to purchase at HD-Blows where the customer can check prices
> He did say I was still his plumber:laughing::laughing: *What he don't know is I just fired him!* Last time I serviced him he called another company in town to get price to replace W/H elements and I guess I won that one!


I hope for your sake that you are not lying to your customers about licensing. All the big box installers here have to be licensed to install plumbing. Seems a large corporation like that would not like having unlicensed contractors, but maybe your area is different.


----------



## Plumbergeek (Aug 16, 2010)

Indie said:


> I hope for your sake that you are not lying to your customers about licensing. All the big box installers here have to be licensed to install plumbing. Seems a large corporation like that would not like having unlicensed contractors, but maybe your area is different.


Unless something has changed here, Home Depot contracts with a Master Plumber to use his License as a qualifier. Then HD is free to hire any crack head on the street to do installs under his license.


----------



## DIZ (Nov 17, 2010)

my home deepthroat sells that same model for 333.99


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Plumbergeek said:


> Unless something has changed here, Home Depot contracts with a Master Plumber to use his License as a qualifier. Then HD is free to hire any crack head on the street to do installs under his license.



I worked with a company that we decided to pick up the extra work they sometimes offered, and the Contractor they used was "By the Book" according to State laws. They even went so far as to require us to use photo id's.

Each State I am sure has there own requirements. 

To be honest, I buy my disposals from H.D. they are so much less than my wholesaler it would be ridiculous to buy from the wholesaler. I confirmed with ISE, that all warranties were applicable no matter where I bought it.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

Indie said:


> I worked with a company that we decided to pick up the extra work they sometimes offered, and the Contractor they used was "By the Book" according to State laws. They even went so far as to require us to use photo id's.
> 
> Each State I am sure has there own requirements.
> 
> *To be honest, I buy my disposals from H.D. they are so much less than my wholesaler it would be ridiculous to buy from the wholesaler*. I confirmed with ISE, that all warranties were applicable no matter where I bought it.


So you're price shopping? The same thing you complain about. You're hurting your wholesalers business, you know.


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

Lowes does a toilet remove and replace here for $97.00 labor and they come from 1Hr. away...:laughing:....

I stole a heater install from Home Depot and the HD plumber called the inspectors out to follow up..talk about testy. They upsell all those kits and stuff and the customer got skiddish and called moi. I wasnt going to pull a permit on this mobil home electric r/r but I had to...so my way of dealing with it was to never call in for an inspection......I'm sending a secret coded message to all concerned:laughing:.....that is if someone tries to use the system to aggrivate me , I will see if I can aggrivate the system.....similar to paying a few cents more or less on a bill where they bug me...take that:thumbup:, or messing with telemarketers...there is a way.....
HD and Lowes may have won the battle but not the war

HOORAH


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Plumbergeek said:


> Unless something has changed here, Home Depot contracts with a Master Plumber to use his License as a qualifier. Then HD is free to hire any crack head on the street to do installs under his license.


 
Who would be dumb enough to put their license out there like that? Oh wait...







Paul


----------



## Plumbergeek (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## ckoch407 (Sep 30, 2009)

Keep buying from them. Tell them you will buy only from them and they won't take any more customers. They are harmless and would never dream of dominating home service markets.


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

ckoch407 said:


> Keep buying from them. Tell them you will buy only from them and they won't take any more customers. They are harmless and would never dream of dominating home service markets.


 a whole lot would have to change before any domination dream could come true...I mean a whole lot...........starting with the company's basic philosophy, liability laws, and public perceptions....it may look like something could grow on that big box field but the soil is poison and right now no rain.....metaphors trump sarcasm:thumbup:.


----------



## PrecisionPlumb (Feb 17, 2011)

They replace it for so cheap because they replace only the disposal and not the basket. so its a 5 min. job


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

PrecisionPlumb said:


> They replace it for so cheap because they replace only the disposal and not the basket. so its a 5 min. job


Well that does make a difference. Five minute job and get paid 100.00, that sounds alright. Except the drive time, and waiting to get paid. 

It's to bad the whole trade would just boycott them altogether. Services included.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

stillaround said:


> Lowes does a toilet remove and replace here for $97.00 labor and they come from 1Hr. away...:laughing:....
> 
> I stole a heater install from Home Depot and the HD plumber called the inspectors out to follow up..talk about testy. They upsell all those kits and stuff and the customer got skiddish and called moi. I wasnt going to pull a permit on this mobil home electric r/r but I had to...so my way of dealing with it was to never call in for an inspection......I'm sending a secret coded message to all concerned:laughing:.....that is if someone tries to use the system to aggrivate me , I will see if I can aggrivate the system.....similar to paying a few cents more or less on a bill where they bug me...take that:thumbup:, or messing with telemarketers...there is a way.....
> HD and Lowes may have won the battle but not the war
> ...


 



After the corporate suits with their fancy college degrees figure out they aren't making money doing this, they'll raise the price. Or like someone posted, they upsell the hell out of the HO once they get their foot in the door.


----------



## PrecisionPlumb (Feb 17, 2011)

I dont think yall understand HD and lowes reason for a low price.
They dont make $1 off the install. they subcontract it to plumbing companies that are cheap. WHY? So you buy the parts from them and not from us. They are making there money. just not how you think.


----------



## slowforthecones (Apr 20, 2009)

homodepot.. yikes. They do a lot of upselling and yes I lost a lot of customers to them. The way I see it is when the homodepot hacks, crackheads or illegals hack up the install... the customer usually calls me to come fix it and has to pay a 2nd time to have it done right. HD is not threat to our business because HD subcontractors are low quality outright losers.


----------



## Titletownplumbr (Feb 16, 2011)

This morning a customer calls and her 15 yr. old A.O Smith Power Shot LP gas water heater is leaking, asked her a few questions and gave her a price of $1300 for a new A.O Smith GPVH40LP Power Vent water heater installed. She asked me if I could do it today and I said sure and we set the appointment. 

I get off the phone and I just had a funny feeling she was going to call back. Sure enough, about a half hour later she calls back and says she just called Home Depot and they could do it for $400 less than me, I said are you kidding, she said no and I said wow, I said good luck and have a nice day. Unbelievable.


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

HD openly promotes the gay and lesbian lifestyle. I don't trade there any longer.


----------



## HOMER (Jun 5, 2011)

maybe intead of the Evolution series of disposal , could have offered the Pro 333 or the Pro 77

less cost for you, harder to cost compare for customer

SS interior and blades,in home warranty,
also doesn't have the flexible rubber discharge outlet with hose clamp.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Titan Plumbing said:


> HD openly promotes the gay and lesbian lifestyle. I don't trade there any longer.


 
Huh? :confused1:










Paul


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

rocksteady said:


> Huh? :confused1:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Check it out, they had a float in a parade recently. They allow the wearing of gay and lesbian propaganda buttons and promote the lifestyle within their corporate environment. It's all out there and they're not ashamed to admit it.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Titan Plumbing said:


> Check it out, they had a float in a parade recently. They allow the wearing of gay and lesbian propaganda buttons and promote the lifestyle within their corporate environment. It's all out there and they're not ashamed to admit it.


Well just another reason for me not to go to homodepot, I bet blowes is doing the same thing. I shure don't want the cashier at the checkout im at to have a bunch of **** related buttons and pins on his vest, and openly admit his likings to me and others in the line.


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

Indie said:


> To be honest, I buy my disposals from H.D. they are so much less than my wholesaler it would be ridiculous to buy from the wholesaler. I confirmed with ISE, that all warranties were applicable no matter where I bought it.


I buy 1/2 hp Emersons ( maker of ISE ) for $58 out the door, from Standard Plumbing Supply.
They are labeled as " Plumber friendly " .
The badger5 1/2 hp at home depot runs my $99 before tax.
I would think your plumbing suppy house could beat the hell out of Home Depot prices.


----------



## sikxsevn (Jun 23, 2009)

Titan Plumbing said:


> HD openly promotes the gay and lesbian lifestyle. I don't trade there any longer.


So you'd rather persecute others for their choice of lifestyle? That isn't very Christian of you....

We don't have to like it, but we shouldn't judge either. 

Having said all that, I'm not fond of the box stores either, but nor for the above reasons


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

I dont think there is any persecution involved. He isnt standing out front with an i hate gays sign. He merely made a statement as to why he doesnt shop there.

As to whether or not it is christian..... We are not to judge. But we are to hold others accountable for actions that are not approved of by god. I disagree with your actions and here in my bible is why. Its not to late for you to repent of your sins and become a saved sinner like me.

Please reserve the next post for protechs anti religion agnostic rant... 

Nobody cares that this was sent from my droid using. Plumbing Zone


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

Mississippiplum said:


> Well just another reason for me not to go to homodepot, I bet blowes is doing the same thing. I shure don't want the cashier at the checkout im at to have a bunch of **** related buttons and pins on his vest, and openly admit his likings to me and others in the line.


I don't think you'll find the same at Lowes.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Mississippiplum said:


> Well just another reason for me not to go to homodepot, I bet blowes is doing the same thing. I shure don't want the cashier at the checkout im at to have a bunch of **** related buttons and pins on his vest, and openly admit his likings to me and others in the line.


 I'm not a homophobe, not by any stretch of the imagination, and I've even donated money to causes supporting same sex marriage.

OTOH, I do wish folks would keep their sexual preferences/predilections to themselves.


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

I don't care what people do behind closed doors in their bedrooms, married or otherwise.

The activists on both sides bother me more than anything, as I don't believe they represent the general public. That said, if I have to shop the Big Box, Lowes wins hands down. Mainly because I like their layout better.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Titan Plumbing said:


> HD openly promotes the gay and lesbian lifestyle. I don't trade there any longer.


Kinda ironic that the only way you can get help at HD is to have boobs.


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

DesertOkie said:


> Kinda ironic that the only way you can get help at HD is to have boobs.


If your near San Francisco, you need to put a blow bag in your pants, and you'll have every customer service guy they have , wanting to " service " you.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

DesertOkie said:


> Kinda ironic that the only way you can get help at HD is to have boobs.


 We're Men. 

I'd just as soon walk around in circles for an hour or so than ask for help.

It's how I'm wired.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Widdershins said:


> We're Men.
> 
> I'd just as soon walk around in circles for an hour or so than ask for help.
> 
> It's how I'm wired.


Sorry, I'm not loading a pallet of cement by hand. I stuff my bra for that.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

DesertOkie said:


> Sorry, I'm not loading a pallet of cement by hand. I stuff my bra for that.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Titan Plumbing said:


> Check it out, they had a float in a parade recently. They allow the wearing of gay and lesbian propaganda buttons and promote the lifestyle within their corporate environment. It's all out there and they're not ashamed to admit it.


----------



## 907plumber (Mar 13, 2010)

I worked as a home depot, Lowes and Sears installer for a couple of years. The company I worked for was a licensed plumbing contractor and had been for almost 30 years. He had been running this little niche company for 15. 

There was 6 installers in the company. 2 of us were journeyman plumbers. We did all the plumbing stuff of course. The other guy had been plumbing for almost 15 years I believe. He is a good plumber I think. Does quality work, fast and fair. And of course I dont think I am a hack either! THe other guys did mircowaves, garage door openers ect. We had an overall very low call back rate.

All work had permits pulled and of course inspected.

I thought it was a pretty good gig. We got paid 40% of the price of the install after the box stores took theirs, and the owner got the 60%. The owner supplied everything. We just had to show up. As an example Lowes sold a basic water heater install for 199, the company got paid 190. If I upsold anything or sold some other kind of plumbing job we did a 50/50 split of the profits. And I did all the bidding so that was a good deal.

So in two hours, I would make 80 bucks. Not bad money, especially when it was busy. My boss still made a decent living. 

I think being a contractor for one of these stores is not a bad idea. Its free advertising, steady work, the customer meets you and your company and you gain their trust. 

And Honestly I wouldnt worry about the box store installers stealling all your work. They do steal alot of the gravy though, like disposals and the like. I sold a few extra jobs but not alot. I didnt try that hard as I was always in a rush to get my next install done though. 

I just wanted to chime in and say that not all the box store installers are hacks or not qualified. 
I even hired Lowes to install my carpet for me. One of the best contractors I have ever dealt with did the install. They were fast, courteous, clean and did a good job.

I have been so slow latley I would be glad to put in a disposal for 50 bucks. Replacement of the basket included!


----------



## Flyguy199 (Sep 20, 2011)

Titan Plumbing said:


> HD openly promotes the gay and lesbian lifestyle. I don't trade there any longer.


Thanks, but what does this have to do with this thread. :whistling2:


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

Titan Plumbing said:


> HD openly promotes the gay and lesbian lifestyle. I don't trade there any longer.


Of all the things you could dislike about HD, that's what you decide to mention. :blink:


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

Years ago one of the companies that I worked for was the hwh installers for about 6 location in NYC area. Company was fully licensed and I performed many proper installs, yes there was constant need to upcharge because the low installation price was for exact replacement and obviously many of these heaters didn't match, chimney needs to be jackhammerd higher up, old water lines needed! Changing. I could go on for ever and i promise as a hourly employee it didn't matter to me and it was a hassle explaining to the ho and to hd, not always fun. 
The plan was not to make so much money on the hwh (as it was hard making profits) but to gain new service customers and expand service area and in that we were successful, except hd customers are just as bad as hd itself and they deserve each other. 

So the lesson of the day they deserve each other and not all installers are hacks and alot of their customers got a good job at a great price


----------



## MikeS (Oct 3, 2011)

Plumbergeek said:


> A customer of ours called yesterday about replacing his disposal, I gave him a price to install our provided Evolution Essential for $385.00 *or he could pick one up* and we would install for $125. He called back this morning to advise me that HD will be installing the Essential for him for $313 (disposal $214 inc. tax - $99 for labor)
> How would you handle this type of call? I told him HD installers were not licensed which he didn't know and he said he would call and ask them. Also, my supply house:whistling2: never has anything other than builder grade materials in stock so I have to purchase at HD-Blows where the customer can check prices
> He did say I was still his plumber:laughing::laughing: *What he don't know is I just fired him!* Last time I serviced him he called another company in town to get price to replace W/H elements and I guess I won that one!


 Thats where you screwed up right there, in my opinion. (the part I bold faced).


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 10, 2011)

907plumber said:


> I worked as a home depot, Lowes and Sears installer for a couple of years. The company I worked for was a licensed plumbing contractor and had been for almost 30 years. He had been running this little niche company for 15.
> 
> There was 6 installers in the company. 2 of us were journeyman plumbers. We did all the plumbing stuff of course. The other guy had been plumbing for almost 15 years I believe. He is a good plumber I think. Does quality work, fast and fair. And of course I dont think I am a hack either! THe other guys did mircowaves, garage door openers ect. We had an overall very low call back rate.
> 
> ...


I understand the notion of bug box store home installations and yet find so many points of disagreement as well. 

Consumers want choice and trustworthiness. They want value and selection. They want options and availability. HD and Lowes provide those incentives very competitively and with the power of national advertising to boot. They seem to have every right to compete for installation and repair business and to select providers that they deem qualified to represent their brand image. 

Generally, though, I'm opposed to the unfair advantage they have over the average local contractor. With plumbing in our area, HD subcontracts with one company. Yay for him. HD promotes his service using near-bait-and-switch marketing to lure in the customers, then (for water heaters) go "oh yeah, that price is only good for basic installs, if your already up to code, and permit is extra."

Bringing down "costs" is usually a good thing, but where does is stop? The dollar is becoming more worthless, business operations aren't getting cheaper (ever ask for a discount from your favorite gas supplier?), and licensed work is still bound by a 1 year warranty. 

Honestly, I think the big box stores ought to play a lot nicer. I love how they pander to the contractors with the helpless service desk and "bulk quantity discounts" meanwhile encouraging DIYs to cut out "expensive" contractor repair costs. Imagine how much more work would open up if they didn't compete with their own customers? $197 basic install... Ehhhh, oh well.


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

If we are looking for reasons not to like HD... This is my biggest issue

The plumbing section at my home depot is usually filled with guys who don't speak english. The ones who do are picking the brain of the joke of a plumber that works the aisle. I would guess 70% of the plumbing supplies sold at HD / Lowes is done without permits, insurance, or licensing.


----------



## Greenguy (Jan 22, 2011)

I used to work for a company that did water heaters and Trane furnaces for HD. Everything was done legit including pulling permits for water heaters. The 2 problems with it was HD wanted a company employee who could be at that store a few hours a week, also they wanted 7% of the total bill. That coupled with the extra paper work etc wasn't a great deal for us.


----------



## damnplumber (Jan 22, 2012)

There will always be someone cheeper but I simply remind the customer that the lingering pain of a poor job will far out last the initial pleasure of a low price...Ben Franklin


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Thought this thread was appropriate to post this:
These were taped to most of the boxed W/C's sitting at HD.....:furious:


----------



## SewerRat (Feb 26, 2011)

Tommy plumber said:


> Thought this thread was appropriate to post this:
> These were taped to most of the boxed W/C's sitting at HD.....:furious:


I notice they are propped on your keyboard. Apparently you took them with you?


----------



## suzie (Sep 1, 2010)

Plumbergeek said:


> A customer of ours called yesterday about replacing his disposal, I gave him a price to install our provided Evolution Essential for $385.00 or he could pick one up and we would install for $125. He called back this morning to advise me that HD will be installing the Essential for him for $313 (disposal $214 inc. tax - $99 for labor)
> How would you handle this type of call? I told him HD installers were not licensed which he didn't know and he said he would call and ask them. Also, my supply house:whistling2: never has anything other than builder grade materials in stock so I have to purchase at HD-Blows where the customer can check prices
> He did say I was still his plumber:laughing::laughing: *What he don't know is I just fired him!* Last time I serviced him he called another company in town to get price to replace W/H elements and I guess I won that one!


Depending on model you lost sale. No warranty let the other company will not make a profit no loss to you.


----------



## Ghostmaker (Jan 12, 2013)

If it makes you feel better I turn down the HWT installs a lot... They really should start reading the code book before hiring a kid to install them...


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

SewerRat said:


> I notice they are propped on your keyboard. Apparently you took them with you?


 






Apparently I did. But that isn't the issue. The issue is, how low are they willing to go. Would even a handyman (if he were to install a toilet) do it for that price?


----------



## JDGA80 (Dec 9, 2012)

Has anyone tried HD Supply. They deliver for free in there own trucks. I get next day. I'm only paying $40 something for 1/3hp disposals that are identical to badger. They are just tagged maintenance warehouse. I can only markup to the home depot price(75ish)cause I get folks that price shop too. I really envy the HVAC guys. They can markup ridiculous amounts and never get questioned.


----------



## wyplumber (Feb 14, 2013)

We use Menards for a lot of our hvac duct due to the fact they will deliver anything over 50 dollars the same day for free which is great because we are 35 miles or more from them or any supply house


----------



## plomentum (Jul 21, 2013)

It depends on the mid level management ...but dont get me started on a home depot rant. I worked at one briefly to see how they run things. If your store manager wasnt a pro before they became managers then they wont value professional installers or even know the difference.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

plomentum said:


> It depends...


It depends on who YOU are. So....

Who are you?

An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/.

The PZ is for Plumbing Professionals ( those engaged in the plumbing profession)

Post an intro and tell our members where you are from, years in the trade, and your area(s) of expertise in the plumbing field.

This info helps members who are waiting to welcome you to the best plumbing site there is.

We look forward to your valuable input.


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

JDGA80 said:


> Has anyone tried HD Supply. They deliver for free in there own trucks. I get next day. I'm only paying $40 something for 1/3hp disposals that are identical to badger. They are just tagged maintenance warehouse. I can only markup to the home depot price(75ish)cause I get folks that price shop too. I really envy the HVAC guys. They can markup ridiculous amounts and never get questioned.


I looked into it and your numbers are off. It's $55+ tax for a warehouse grade unit. $49 if you buy 4 or more. Seems like it would be a hassle to deal with any type of warranty issues.

I think it's a good idea to supply and install products that are only available through wholesalers. The Wal-Mart mentality of the big box stores is killing the small shops across the country.


----------



## JDGA80 (Dec 9, 2012)

I agree with you on the principal of the big stores taking over there but you don't have room for markup. I've yet to see a disposal s**t the bed in under a year. If it clogs I'll fix and advise what not to put down it next time. The profit/quality ratio just isn't there with the supply house. At least the disposals are made in the USA. That's the one thing I do put before price. I try to research on every purchase to ensure its made here.


----------



## fhrooter72 (Apr 12, 2011)

Plumbergeek said:


> A customer of ours called yesterday about replacing his disposal, I gave him a price to install our provided Evolution Essential for $385.00


I can't believe that's your price for an Essential! That's cheaper than my price for a Badger 5!


----------



## Plumbergeek (Aug 16, 2010)

fhrooter72 said:


> I can't believe that's your price for an Essential! That's cheaper than my price for a Badger 5!


I also don't live where black gold oozes up out of the ground! :laughing:


----------

